# rod wrapping help



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

I want to learn how to build my own rods, but I have no clue on how to do it. What tools do I need, and where can I learn how to wrap? Thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

there is a world of info on-line, just do a google search. If your serious about it I have a couple of books and a computer program that you can design your own patterns and will do the lay-out for you according to how many axis you want to work with around the blank. If interested send me a PM and we can work something out.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

The software is way more complicated that the traditional method. You can do the same thing with a piece of paper and a pen if you know the technique. As long as you keep your wraps straight, and take time laying out your spacing for the buttwrap you will be just fine. All you need to get started building rods is a coar board box with two Vs cut in it a thick book, and a baby food jar. You can get the rest of the components and epoxies from the suppliers such as rodroom.com or mudhole.com. As far a literature to read I recommend getting ''Advance Custom Rod Building'' By Dale Clemens. This will teach you the basics, as well as some other tips and tricks to help you out. One thing you will definatley need to get a drying motor and stand. This will definatley help in finishing your rods.


----------

